# Hi motorhome world form Cliff and Elaine.



## cc.t

Many many years ago we started off camping. Move on to caravanning, but have not done it for a few years now.
Bought or Ford Duetto 12 months ago and absolutely love it. On the verge of retirement and the worlds are oyster!! In the mean time we are off to the Outer Hebrides in a months time (Barra, south and north Uist, on to Harris and Lewis). Any one out there with any advice or places of must see will be very welcome. 
Happy and safe camping everyone.

Cliff and Elaine.


----------



## bigpaul

Hi cliff and elaine welcome to the site.


----------



## Trevor

cc.t said:


> Many many years ago we started off camping. Move on to caravanning, but have not done it for a few years now.
> Bought or Ford Duetto 12 months ago and absolutely love it. On the verge of retirement and the worlds are oyster!! In the mean time we are off to the Outer Hebrides in a months time (Barra, south and north Uist, on to Harris and Lewis). Any one out there with any advice or places of must see will be very welcome.
> Happy and safe camping everyone.
> 
> Cliff and Elaine.


Hi and welcome cc.t;33179,
Some of the Lad's in Scotland may be able to give you help in the areas you are going to Good Luck.


----------



## Polly

Welcome to this friendly forum. What i like about this site is they involve everyone in their conversations.
I have visited others and the users seemed to have their own privat chats going on.
This is definatley a friendly helpful funny at times site.
WELCOME


----------



## Trevor

Polly said:


> Welcome to this friendly forum. What i like about this site is they involve everyone in their conversations.
> I have visited others and the users seemed to have their own privat chats going on.
> This is definatley a friendly helpful funny at times site.
> WELCOME


Polly you forgot MAD


----------



## lenny

Hi, Cliff and Ellaine, can't offer any advice on your trip but can offer a big welcome to you both, I,m sure the advice will come flooding in.

Good luck


----------



## sundown

hi Cliff and Elaine,
and welcome to the site
like the others have said, it is a friendly and helpful site  
but although im scots im afraid i cant tell you much about the islands  
there are a couple of members from the west coast who may 
be of some assistance though.
enjoy tour trip!


----------



## wildman

cc.t said:


> Many many years ago we started off camping. Move on to caravanning, but have not done it for a few years now.
> Bought or Ford Duetto 12 months ago and absolutely love it. On the verge of retirement and the worlds are oyster!! In the mean time we are off to the Outer Hebrides in a months time (Barra, south and north Uist, on to Harris and Lewis). Any one out there with any advice or places of must see will be very welcome.
> Happy and safe camping everyone.
> 
> Cliff and Elaine.


Welcome to the site, retirement is a misnamed part of life, ask anyone who has finished with regular employment and they will tell you how much LESS time they have, get your trips in ASAP before you embark on other time consuming hobbies. I retired at 25 and still have a list as long as my arm of jobs that need doing. (I do something off that list every day but it still grows).


----------



## Deleted member 775

hi welcome to the best site around ,you will find lots of great friends here i have.


----------



## cc.t

*Thanks...*



Trevor said:


> Hi and welcome cc.t;33179,
> Some of the Lad's in Scotland may be able to give you help in the areas you are going to Good Luck.



Thanks Trevor... love the quote, not sure about the bunny.... Cheers again.


----------



## cc.t

Double thanks Nick... i'll try and look them up.

Cliff....


----------



## cc.t

Yes, I've been told this by folks I've worked with in the passed and now retired.. Seeing them now, they look better now, than what they did when they were working.

if you retired at 25.... I've gone wrong somewhere..... 

Thanks for the welcome...


----------



## Trevor

If you arent sure about the bunny, how about this one, LOL.
Hi cc.t Welcome to or wonderfull site.


----------



## mlynnf50

Hello Cliff and Elaine,

Welcome to you both, Iam new to this as well but what a great site, cant help you with your trip but just thought I would say hello.


----------



## jimmnlizz

*Welcome Aboard*

Hi Cliff & Elaine,
                    when you land at Lochboisdale on South Uist (from Oban) leave the dock and follow the road up the hill to a cross roads. The main road here turns right but if you turn left it goes to Barra. You will cross a long causeway onto the island. Niiiiiiice  On your way back to the cross roads you will pass a garage with pumps and the ONLY  fish and chip shop for a long way!!!! We sailed from Lochmaddy then to Skye. We fond that we could camp virtualy anywhere, just follow the signs for the beach and find a level spot!!!  Have a good time...........and welcome aboard!!!!
                           Jim & Liz


----------



## Yogihughes

A couple of more places to visit when in the outer Hebrides are:-

Visit the Creagorry pub for an experience.

Have a meal in the Dark Island hotel.

Also have a meal in the Langas Lodge.

And there are lots of places with Standing Stones.

Langas Lodge is in North Uist and the other 2 are in Benbecula.


----------



## wildman

cc.t said:


> Yes, I've been told this by folks I've worked with in the passed and now retired.. Seeing them now, they look better now, than what they did when they were working.
> 
> if you retired at 25.... I've gone wrong somewhere.....
> 
> Thanks for the welcome...


A medical condition forced retirement on me but who's complaining.


----------



## Belgian

By the way; hi and welcome.
I can give you something about the Hebrides. It is in Dutch (but you'll manage with a little 'babel-fish' - otherwise, I'll be glad to translate for you)
http://www.reisverhaleneuropa.nl/camper/plaatsen.htm These Dutch people are really hooked on Scotland; a very informative site.
Have fun


----------

